# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  Проблема с TP-Link TL-WN620G

## Vagon

Хотел сделать беспроводный Интернет,т.к. обычный Интернет вообще не только пропадает,но и скорость падает и после тоже пропадает.
Не хочет эта штука работать :Furious3: .
Как сделать,чтобы работало?Дров под ХР 64-битный не нашёл.Не знаю в чём дело.
Помогите,плиз :Wink: 

*Добавлено через 3 часа 31 минуту*

Проблема с обычным Интернетом вроде решена.Проблемой оказывается вроде был *Anvir Task Manager*,я его снёс и вроде помогло.Пока не наблюдается пропажа Интернета.
Теперь его можно отнести к новой версии вредоносности из типового разряда *Z-Connect*
Я пока ещё не уверен точно что он,но предполагаю.Попробую завтра беспроводный настроить и если повезёт,то вердикт будет твёрдым,то то г* больше не ставить.В принципе я его итак уже не поставлю.
Тьфу-тьфу,чтобы Интернет не пропал.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

